# Aib think they are sorted!



## moneymakeover (5 Dec 2017)

https://m.independent.ie/business/p...s-to-tracker-mortgage-provision-36380226.html

What about 

old conditions 2006
Manufactured rates eg 3.67%
If they are sorted them why central bank open enforcement proceedings?


----------



## Maggiec (6 Dec 2017)

AIB are being increasingly quiet around the outstanding Tracker issues. Has anybody who is caught up in the pre March 2006 "ambiguous" contracts scandal heard anything from AIB? Surely the Central Bank must be challenging AIB on the pervasive "dual meaning" in these contracts? The customer's interpretation of the word "variable" in these contracts must prevail.


----------



## Ninibopp (7 Dec 2017)

It's so frustrating!!!! I'm seeing no coverage at all in the media about AIB's redress to customers. We are in the other cohort of customers who never had a tracker but had a fixed loan with the option of tracker. Any time I contact aib all they say is yes we are in the review but it doesn't mean we are in scope!!


----------



## TMH2017 (7 Dec 2017)

interesting as that is same boat that a number of BOI staff are in (never on tracker but were fixed with promise to roll to tracker) and continue to be told we are not impacted (as yet) , hopefully the CB recognise this point and that we get same redress/compensation as others


----------



## moneymakeover (7 Dec 2017)

I drew down a tracker in 2005
Similar possibly to @Maggiec ?
And those old conditions are being disputed by Aib.  That the intention of the contract (beggars belief) is that the option to fix actually resulted in losing your tracker and that this is clear (!) from the documentation.
And anyway they couldn't restore the tracker in 2010 because the product was no longer available!
At this stage in the proceedings it's beyond belief.
The contract clearly in my opinion offers *two* options: the option to fix and the option to tracker.

Incredibly at this stage Aib is claiming there are *three *rates described. Guess what is the third!

I'm hoping Aib will quietly restore these accounts. That the numbers affected are small enough that they can do this within the terms of their announcement. Because if not they have got their numbers wrong.

_Edit: it seems the consumer protection meeting today with the Oireachtas finance committee very relevant as they were discussing complaints already rejected by the ombudsman. If I read it correctly only three rejected complaints have been overturned by the CB review!

I think this Aib "old conditions" was already rejected by the ombudsman so possibly that is giving Aib confidence to stand their ground_.


----------

